# Dalvin Cook under investigation



## greene_dawg (Jul 10, 2015)

For domestic battery...


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 10, 2015)

Starter....

Nothing to see here, carry on.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 10, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> Starter....
> 
> Nothing to see here, carry on.






http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...vbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDVklQNjE4XzEEc2VjA3Nj


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 10, 2015)

Schlabaugh just said a warrant has been issued... Womans statement is that he punched her in the face several times after she turned him down. He and other FSU players were saying "but we are FSU football players. Google us. We can but you in a couple of years!"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

Dang, how many schollies does Auburn have available?


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 10, 2015)

ESPN - The state attorney's office in Tallahassee will issue a warrant for the arrest of Florida State running back Dalvin Cook, who is accused of punching a 21-year-old woman in the face several times during an argument outside a bar last month.

State attorney Willie Meggs told ESPN.com on Friday that he had met with the woman, who is not a Florida State student, and a female witness on Friday. Cook's accuser presented Meggs photos of her injuries.

Meggs said Cook, a 19-year-old sophomore from Miami, will be charged with misdemeanor battery.


Dalvin Cook was FSU's leading rusher last season, gaining 1,008 yards with eight touchdowns. AP Photo/Kelvin Kuo
"I found the women to be very credible," Meggs said.

The alleged incident occurred the night before former Seminoles quarterback De'Andre Johnson punched another woman at a different bar near the FSU campus on June 24. Seminoles coach Jimbo Fisher dismissed Johnson from the team on Monday night, hours after the state attorney's office released surveillance video showing Johnson punching a 21-year-old FSU student in the face.

The woman who said Cook punched her told ESPN.com that her bottom lip was split and her nose was sore the next day. The woman said she identified Cook as the man who struck her in a photo lineup with two Tallahassee Police Department investigators on July 1. She told police she wanted to pursue criminal charges against him.

The woman, who lives in Tallahassee, told ESPN.com that she was approached by a man who was not Cook outside of the bar Clyde's and Costello's shortly after it closed on June 23. The woman said the man asked for her phone number, which she refused to give him.

"I told him I had a boyfriend and wasn't interested," said the woman, who spoke to ESPN.com on the condition she not be identified. The woman said the argument became heated, and then Cook punched her in the face several times. Her friend ran to a nearby Tallahassee Police car, which wasn't occupied, so the woman called 911.

"They kept telling me they were football players," the woman said. "They kept telling me to Google them. They told me they were football players and they could buy me in two years."

Attempts by ESPN to contact Cook on Thursday were unsuccessful.


----------



## mrowland96 (Jul 10, 2015)

So what the heck is going on in Tally... Sounds like Athens a couple years ago.


----------



## mrowland96 (Jul 10, 2015)

Let me follow that up with at least Mark Richt cleaned it up.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2015)

I may make some people mad but I think more about the culture problem, more than I do any certain School problem


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 10, 2015)

When does it end?


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 10, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> When does it end?



Dang that's yalls #1 runnin back aint it?


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 10, 2015)

FSU players be like


----------



## alphachief (Jul 10, 2015)

If he did it...and it looks like he did, he's gone.  FSU will not tolerate it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 10, 2015)

wow. really is thug u.


----------



## bullgator (Jul 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I may make some people mad but I think more about the culture problem, more than I do any certain School problem



I agree. That said, Tally really seems to be leading the pack.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 10, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Dang that's yalls #1 runnin back aint it?



Yep. 


What are these Idjits thinking?


----------



## maker4life (Jul 10, 2015)

I was afraid it was just a matter of time with him. Just too much thug in those Miami boys.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

6!!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jul 10, 2015)

FaceSlapU. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 10, 2015)

In all honesty I can relate and it is a bummer. All big time programs take risks on kids. Some turnout for the better and some are too thug to realize what is sitting on the platter in front of them. I do think that Jimbo's haphazard discipline with Jameis has been an influence just as Richt let one or two slide in the past and it cost him. Hopefully Jimbo learns from it as I think Richt did and he and the program turn out for the better. Wins and losses only mean so much in the end.


----------



## tcward (Jul 10, 2015)

alphachief said:


> If he did it...and it looks like he did, he's gone.  FSU will not tolerate it.



FSU and 'not tolerate' don't belong in the same sentence.....


----------



## tcward (Jul 10, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> wow. really is thug u.



Yep. The 'U' has been dethroned....


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 6!!!


----------



## alphachief (Jul 10, 2015)

tcward said:


> FSU and 'not tolerate' don't belong in the same sentence.....



Your ignorance knows no bounds...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 10, 2015)

Chief Osceola has resigned and Chief Slap a .. has taken his place as the new FSU mascot.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Chief Osceola has resigned and Chief Slap a .. has taken his place as the new FSU mascot.


----------



## walukabuck (Jul 11, 2015)

alphachief said:


> If he did it...and it looks like he did, he's gone.  FSU will not tolerate it.



When did that start?  when the media spotlight got so bright and the public outcry so loud that they could no longer hide their atrocities?


----------



## nickel back (Jul 11, 2015)

alphachief said:


> If he did it...and it looks like he did, he's gone.  FSU will not tolerate it.




 I needed a good laugh this morning


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 11, 2015)

FSU players droppin like flies.........Who be next?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 11, 2015)

mrowland96 said:


> So what the heck is going on in Tally... Sounds like Athens a couple years ago.



No....Athens a couple of years ago was a Sea Doo while under the influence, a DUI, motor scooters without a license, smoking weed, and in general stupid college boys getting caught....Trailorhassee is punching out weak drunk chicks by collegiate athletes, I would say there is a bit of a difference between taking a spin on the Sea Doo after a few beers, and a 200lb running back punching out somebody's 120lb little sister.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 11, 2015)

Twiggbuster said:


> FaceSlapU. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I love it!!


----------



## maker4life (Jul 11, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> No....Athens a couple of years ago was a Sea Doo while under the influence, a DUI, motor scooters without a license, smoking weed, and in general stupid college boys getting caught....Trailorhassee is punching out weak drunk chicks by collegiate athletes, I would say there is a bit of a difference between taking a spin on the Sea Doo after a few beers, and a 200lb running back punching out somebody's 120lb little sister.



Yet Hershel "wife beating" Walker is your hero. Go figure.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 11, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> I would say there is a bit of a difference between taking a spin on the Sea Doo after a few beers, and a 200lb running back punching out somebody's 120lb little sister.



I'm sure there are some families out there that would disagree with you.


----------



## tcward (Jul 11, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Your ignorance knows no bounds...



What's wrong? Truth hurt much?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 11, 2015)

maker4life said:


> Yet Hershel "wife beating" Walker is your hero. Go figure.



Lol........ deflect, deflect, deflect.


----------



## maker4life (Jul 11, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> Lol........ deflect, deflect, deflect.



Wrong there little buddy. l don't mind saying Dalvin Cook is a scumbag thug that needs his butt handed to him. Same goes for any of the others in Tally that want to act like animals. Just like Hershel Walker.

If you're going to get all high and mighty and point fingers at others you better at least own your thugs.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 11, 2015)

Right now...FSU and its minions have ZERO defense against any remark made against them. The current hot, video proof news,p confirms that Jimbo is basically running at hug team, and there is no more denials that are even half credible. Female Slap University, is the current vogue place if higher education for thug footballers. 
Karma is a mean, evil, and nasty.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2015)

fsu is the gift that just keeps giving. Bunch of thugs. Seriously, going back 3 decades to get a shot in at the mutz is weak. Then again most thugs are.Besides, HW didnt  know which one of him did it anyway.


----------



## maker4life (Jul 11, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> fsu is the gift that just keeps giving. Bunch of thugs. Seriously, going back 3 decades to get a shot in at the mutz is weak. Then again most thugs are.Besides, HW didnt  know which one of him did it anyway.



You're right. Should've just said Jonathan Taylor. Bammer and dawg thug!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 11, 2015)

maker4life said:


> Wrong there little buddy. l don't mind saying Dalvin Cook is a scumbag thug that needs his butt handed to him. Same goes for any of the others in Tally that want to act like animals. Just like Hershel Walker.
> 
> If you're going to get all high and mighty and point fingers at others you better at least own your thugs.



High and mighty..... Lol, I don't think so. Your the one deflecting attention away from the thread by bringing up HW. Whatever makes you feel better...... Besides last I checked HW wasn't married while in Athens so how did he beat his wife while playing for the Dawgs? And for the record I don't care who they are or who they play for they do stupid stuff they deserve to get what's coming to them.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 11, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> fsu is the gift that just keeps giving. Bunch of thugs. Seriously, going back 3 decades to get a shot in at the mutz is weak. Then again most thugs are.Besides, HW didnt  know which one of him did it anyway.





Like Bama hasn't had their share of thugs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Like Bama hasn't had their share of thugs.



shouldnt you be on the front porch doing your third forty ouncer.  i know where the dogs are(washing dogs, cars, mobile homes and cutting grass). Whoops, gotta go, the fairway just opened.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 11, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> shouldnt you be on the front porch doing your third forty ouncer.  i know where the dogs are(washing dogs, cars, mobile homes and cutting grass). Whoops, gotta go, the fairway just opened.






Im actually at work......I limit myself to 2 40's when I'm working.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2015)

Hot as it is here right now, 2 ice cold 40's might not be a bad idea.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2015)

I would go to the mountains for a few days, but the closest ones around are in Tennessee.


----------



## bullgator (Jul 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Im actually at work......I limit myself to 2 40's when I'm working.



S&S, I hope your not trying to get those 40's in Talley. Too much competition since they started letting the 19 year olds go bottoms-up.


----------



## maker4life (Jul 11, 2015)

If I was still a drinking man I'd flat have me a few ice cold forties!!!

Hot sumnagun here in the deep south!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 11, 2015)

bullgator said:


> S&S, I hope your not trying to get those 40's in Talley. Too much competition since they started letting the 19 year olds go bottoms-up.



I've actually been on a pony beer kick. Those little 8 Oz cans go fast. 


Tally is alright as long as you're a man. If 6 goes down there with his wig on again, he may come back with a bloody nose.











On another note.....The Fsu girls are easy myth has been debunked.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> On another note.....The Fsu girls are easy myth has been debunked.



Apparently they are pretty easy to punch in the mouth


----------



## bullgator (Jul 11, 2015)

maker4life said:


> If I was still a drinking man I'd flat have me a few ice cold forties!!!
> 
> Hot sumnagun here in the deep south!



Yep......I'm three/four hours south of Tally and it hit 97 today before the rain hit.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Chief Osceola has resigned and Chief Slap a .. has taken his place as the new FSU mascot.



Thanks very much!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 11, 2015)

maker4life said:


> Wrong there little buddy. l don't mind saying Dalvin Cook is a scumbag thug that needs his butt handed to him. Same goes for any of the others in Tally that want to act like animals. Just like Hershel Walker.
> 
> If you're going to get all high and mighty and point fingers at others you better at least own your thugs.



No, you just a thug!  Herschel did not do this while at UGA.  Quite a bit different from the FSU slap a thon.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 12, 2015)

Gonna be a long,long season down there in Slapahassee


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jul 12, 2015)

No excuse for any of this. It's a huge embarrasment to those of us who actually went to FSU and are proud of what our school should be. Cook should be gone the moment Jimbo has solid proof which appears should take 30 seconds! If he can't get a handle on this quickly, then the AD needs to tell him he will be the next one leaving Tally. I hope it doesn't come to that. 
I do agree it's a culture issue, but don't want punks who would ever even consider hitting a woman wearing the garnet and gold. 
The worst part is you know good and well both these players are going to be playing for another major college by next year. They will take some useless class about respecting women and anger management and all will be forgiven. It's really sad we're to the point that coaches and fans want to win so bad this is tolerated. It is not the same as being a college age idiot and making stupid immature decisions. Hopefully a judge will make an example out of both these scumbags!!


----------



## southGAlefty (Jul 12, 2015)

Good news is Jacques Patrick>Nick Chubb so we're still in better shape than the Dwag fans. 

I agree though, never hit a woman, see ya Dalvin.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 12, 2015)

good to see you around lefty.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 12, 2015)

Oppps ... now it is official!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 12, 2015)

southGAlefty said:


> Good news is Jacques Patrick>Nick Chubb so we're still in better shape than the Dwag fans.
> 
> I agree though, never hit a woman, see ya Dalvin.




I don't know what you are taking, but it is a powerful hallucinogenic!


----------



## tcward (Jul 12, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I don't know what you are taking, but it is a powerful hallucinogenic!



Ain't it!


----------



## tcward (Jul 12, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> No excuse for any of this. It's a huge embarrasment to those of us who actually went to FSU and are proud of what our school should be. Cook should be gone the moment Jimbo has solid proof which appears should take 30 seconds! If he can't get a handle on this quickly, then the AD needs to tell him he will be the next one leaving Tally. I hope it doesn't come to that.
> I do agree it's a culture issue, but don't want punks who would ever even consider hitting a woman wearing the garnet and gold.
> The worst part is you know good and well both these players are going to be playing for another major college by next year. They will take some useless class about respecting women and anger management and all will be forgiven. It's really sad we're to the point that coaches and fans want to win so bad this is tolerated. It is not the same as being a college age idiot and making stupid immature decisions. Hopefully a judge will make an example out of both these scumbags!!



Good post! Should apply to all schools.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 12, 2015)

tcward said:


> Good post! Should apply to all schools.



more so at schools where its ok to beat women and cover up or delay a rape investigation for the good of a football program.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2015)

southGAlefty said:


> Good news is Jacques Patrick>Nick Chubb so we're still in better shape than the Dwag fans.
> 
> I agree though, never hit a woman, see ya Dalvin.



Not saying he might be great. But putting him on the same level with Chubb before he plays a down is way out there.


----------



## riprap (Jul 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> more so at schools where its ok to beat women and cover up or delay a rape investigation for the good of a football program.



A bama fan said this??????


----------



## maker4life (Jul 12, 2015)

He'll be bammer bound before we know it!


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 12, 2015)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...su-players-from-bars-amid-arrests-controversy


----------



## riprap (Jul 12, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...su-players-from-bars-amid-arrests-controversy



And these geniuses didn't know you had to be 21 to drink? College material. Do it Jimbo.


----------



## riprap (Jul 12, 2015)

Maybe they were 22yr old freshmen like UT has.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 12, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I don't know what you are taking, but it is a powerful hallucinogenic!



It was a Deandre Johnson, right jab and it left him a little dizzy.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 13, 2015)

And now this..........Very Michael Vickish
http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nca...ating-puppies-in-2014/ar-AAcTPJd?ocid=DELLDHP
_Florida State running back Dalvin Cook was cited for mistreating three chained-up pit bull puppies in July 2014, according to a City of Tallahassee citation report obtained by Sports Illustrated's Andy Staples. The report states that "the dogs were unable to move and the smaller puppies were choking" from a heavy chain that had been tied around their necks. The dogs were between approximately two and eight months old._


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 13, 2015)

southGAlefty said:


> Good news is Jacques Patrick>Nick Chubb so we're still in better shape than the Dwag fans.
> 
> I agree though, never hit a woman, see ya Dalvin.



Unlike the majority of you I'm sure I have actually been on the sidelines and watched Patrick run. While he is very good he isn't even close to Chubb.

Chubb is faster and far superior lower body runner.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 13, 2015)

Cook will be back in Miami by the time the season starts.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Cook will be back in Miami by the time the season starts.



Auburn.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Auburn.



If so, they will sho nuff put it on Bama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> If so, they will sho nuff put it on Bama.



morning thugs.


----------



## brittthomas (Jul 13, 2015)

A majority of the athletes on FSU's team are exemplary, however just like any other program, there are going to be the bad apples. Best response to those who are less what each program is trying to project is to just severe ties with them.

It's painful to watch as a fan as you're hoping that these young men do well not for just the sake of the school, but for themselves in life.

Then again, as the old saying goes: "Play stupid games, win stupid prizes."


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> morning thugs.



Mornin'

That Fsu avy looks good on ya. Prepping yourself for 2017??????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 13, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Oppps ... now it is official!






That's Avatar material!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 13, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> Unlike the majority of you I'm sure I have actually been on the sidelines and watched Patrick run. While he is very good he isn't even close to Chubb.
> 
> Chubb is faster and far superior lower body runner.



BlueFrog should read this. He thinks the kid at Georgia Southern is better than Chubb..


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Cook will be back in Miami by the time the season starts.



While he's still a Nole I hope he's benched. 

If/when he transferred to UM....I'm all about his rehabilitation and new found zest for good behavior.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> BlueFrog should read this. He thinks the kid at Georgia Southern is better than Chubb..



He also thinks frogs are blue.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 13, 2015)

Lurker said:


> He also thinks frogs are blue.



And that they drink sweet tea..


----------



## Lurker (Jul 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And that they drink sweet tea..



Although the one in his avatar is clearly not blue.  Maybe he's just sad.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 13, 2015)

My first post in months:


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 13, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> My first post in months:



and an excellent one too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> My first post in months:



nailed another one.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 14, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> My first post in months:




yeah...I'm probably gonna need to save that.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jul 20, 2015)

brittthomas said:


> A majority of the athletes on FSU's team are exemplary, however just like any other program, there are going to be the bad apples. Best response to those who are less what each program is trying to project is to just severe ties with them.
> 
> It's painful to watch as a fan as you're hoping that these young men do well not for just the sake of the school, but for themselves in life.
> 
> Then again, as the old saying goes: "Play stupid games, win stupid prizes."


No Brit you must be mistaken. Only FSU recruits thugs. When they are thinking about attending UGA, or Bammer, they are still prized recruits. The moment they decide to go to Tallahassee instead, they instantly somehow change into thugs.Even though ALL the major players are trying to sign the same kids, only the ones who end up at FSU are thugs. Odd how that works isn't it? Both Cook and Johnson will land at an SEC school within two years. Just watch!


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jul 20, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> No Brit you must be mistaken. Only FSU recruits thugs. When they are thinking about attending UGA, or Bammer, they are still prized recruits. The moment they decide to go to Tallahassee instead, they instantly somehow change into thugs.Even though ALL the major players are trying to sign the same kids, only the ones who end up at FSU are thugs. Odd how that works isn't it? Both Cook and Johnson will land at an SEC school within two years. Just watch!



My money's on Auburn


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> While he's still a Nole I hope he's benched.
> 
> If/when he transferred to UM....I'm all about his rehabilitation and new found zest for good behavior.



he would fit just fine in Miami.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 24, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Both Cook and Johnson will land at an SEC school within two years. Just watch!



The way its shaping up, I would be willing to bet Cook remains a Nole.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> The way its shaping up, I would be willing to bet Cook remains a Nole.



so that means you have a judge, TPD, coaching staff, (bagman  who paid assaulted chick), and the attorney general all on the same page at this time?  And he will go to court in Feb 2016. Sounds like Jameis 2.0.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> so that means you have a judge, TPD, coaching staff, (bagman  who paid assaulted chick), and the attorney general all on the same page at this time?  And he will go to court in Feb 2016. Sounds like Jameis 2.0.



More like he was charged with a misdemeanor, and there was no definitive proof as the Johnson case had. 

1. He may be found guilty but that's nothing a little anger management or domestic violence class won't fix.


2. The girl will misremember who hit her after being given a fat stack of cash and a years supply of makeup.


Either way, Cook will be given a little course on why it's not right to hit a woman. He may even be suspended for the 1st game.





Oh and let's not forget, he's a starter.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Oh and let's not forget, he's a starter.



This!! Nothing to see here.. Move along...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> This!! Nothing to see here.. Move along...



you sound just like spotandstalkthug


----------



## Lurker (Jul 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> and an excellent one too.



You know it's just a retread of UGA jokes from a couple years ago, which was a retread of Gator jokes, which was a retread of........, right?

Everything in cfb is cyclical.  Even the jokes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2015)

Lurker said:


> You know it's just a retread of UGA jokes from a couple years ago, which was a retread of Gator jokes, which was a retread of........, right?
> 
> Everything in cfb is cyclical.  Even the jokes.



But it's so much funnier when it's pointed at the Noles..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> This!! Nothing to see here.. Move along...



When you're the best back in the nation, teams don't simply let you go. 


It may not be right, it may not be fair, but it is what it is.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> But it's so much funnier when it's pointed at the Noles..




Please don't get the Forrest Gump avy's started.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Please don't get the Forrest Gump avy's started.



I couldn't help myself...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I couldn't help myself...



The opportunities are endless.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> The opportunities are endless for thugs



this^^^^


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> The opportunities are endless.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thugs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Thugs.



Bubba Slayer.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 25, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Bubba Slayer.



Yep. Great to see you are sporting a bama avatar.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 25, 2015)

Jennys daddy was a vols fan


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 24, 2015)

The judge is a graduate from FSU, the six jurors are from Trailerhassee all that admitted previous knowledge of the case. 

lol.... Tallacrappy justice.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> The judge is a graduate from FSU, the six jurors are from Trailerhassee all that admitted previous knowledge of the case.
> 
> lol.... Tallacrappy justice.




Small town USA...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 24, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> The judge is a graduate from FSU, the six jurors are from Trailerhassee all that admitted previous knowledge of the case.
> 
> lol.... Tallacrappy justice.





Browning Slayer said:


> Small town USA...



Surprised?


----------



## Lurker (Aug 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Surprised?



We would never allow this type of behavior at Duke.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2015)

Lurker said:


> We would never allow this type of behavior at Duke.



Just from the Basketball program??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just from the Basketball program??


----------



## Lurker (Aug 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just from the Basketball program??



Priorities, man, priorities.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


>



lurker sounds a bit thuggish for a Dukie.


----------



## Lurker (Aug 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> lurker sounds a bit thuggish for a Dukie.



That's just how we roll.  White thugs.


----------



## Lurker (Aug 24, 2015)

The mornings proceedings went as follows (updated)....

9:00 -- Defense no longer has any objection to receiver Da'Vante Phillips testifying. This was an issue during jury selection.

9:03 -- Dalvin Cook's accuser, Madison Geohegan, will be first to testify.

9:10 -- Cook does not want to take the stand, and would like his recorded statement given to the police to be stricken so that he does not have to take the stand to rebut it.

9:26 -- Audio of Dalvin Cook's interview will not be admitted at this point but, portions could be admitted later.

9:40 -- The state, in its opening statement, claims that Da'Vante Phillips was flirting with the accuser, but it went poorly and became heated and and Dalvin Cook came over to at first attempt to calm the situation. An argument ensued after she told them that her boyfriend played for Auburn and Cook and some players told her that they could "buy her with their contracts in two years." The state claims that the accuser said "everyone is on google" in response to the players saying "google us," and Cook then punched her in the mouth, busting her lip. The state says that Cook had to be held back and repeatedly tried to hit the accuser again, may have struck her. ... The state said that the 911 call was made in a fluster and shock, explaining why the accuser could not give the operator a clear version of events, but will in court Monday. ... The state says that none of the photos shown by the police initially were recognized as Cook, but after seeing Cook out again at a night club several days later, Cook smirked at her and she then found Cook through the friend section on Travis Rudolph's Facebook page. ... The state noted differing stories told by Da'Vante Phillips, Travis Rudolph and Deondre Francois when interviewed by police.

9:55 -- Cook's defense opening statement: Madison Geohegan did not require any assistance, "not even a band-aid after a 215-pound man hit her." ... Madison Geohegan did not want to press charges, but was urged to do so by others around her. ... Claims that Dalvin Cook was attempting to be the peacekeeper in an argument that was getting heated. "Cook never hit, struck or inappropriately touched Madison Geohegan, he was calm, a peacemaker." ... Madison Geohegan asked Dalvin Cook to walker her back to her car and he said no. ... Notes friend/witness of Madison Geohegan was extremely intoxicated ... Reminds jury Madison Geohegan could not ID Cook immediately after incident with photos from FSU's roster ... Says "it doesn't add up" three times.

10:10 -- Madison Geohegan testimony: She and a friend went to Cancun's and had drinks and food (said Cancun's did not ID underage), then to Clyde's and Costello's (the bar outside which the alleged event occurred). ... When leaving the bar, she was "pretty buzzed", but not "fall down drunk." ... Says a taller player (not Cook) caller her a "hoe" for her dancing, and she got angry and responded with "if I'm a hoe, your mom's a hoe," which angered the player (Da'Vante Phillips, whose mother was murdered." Phillips becomes more angry over the response about his mother, and Dalvin Cook steps in and tells Madison Geohegan that Phillips' mother is dead (murdered in a drive-by). ... Madison Geohegan says Cook was "very nice" and said "chill out, chill out." ... She says other players behind Cook were "hot headed" ... Travis Rudolph asked Madison Geohegan if she really had a boyfriend, she said yes, and he said "he's cheating on you," which angered her and she and Rudolph engaged in a heated argument. ... She pushed him away "hard" with two hands as he was close to her and yelling ... Rudolph walked away from the situation after that. ... The players were saying "google us, we can buy you in two years (referring to future NFL contracts)" ... She replied "everyone's on google" ... In response, she told her friend "let's go" and claims Cook then hit her (identifies him in court) ... After the punch, her friend tried to step in and break it up, Cook swung again, missed, and she fell back into the street/on a truck. ... She then said "I can't believe you really hit me, if you really wanna do it, hit me again. ... "Not sure" how many punches Dalvin Cook threw or if she was actually hit a second time, claims friend was also hit while Cook was trying to punch her again. ... Said her friend's head hurt and that her own lip was bleeding. ... Not sure how many players were there because she was "losing it." ... Recalls being hit in the back of the head ... Described 911 call state saying "you could tell I had those margaritas, I was crying." ... Said players ran off after that and she called 911.

10:37 -- 911 Call to be played for the court.

11:03 -- More testimony from Madison Geohegan: Wanted to tell her story right then as opposed to getting medical attention, didn't want to go to the hospital, was tired. ... Was crying during 911 call due to embarrassment of having been hit ... cop took picture of "busted lip" (shown to jury) ... Accuser tears up when asked to identify herself in pictures ... given box of tissues and jury leaves room momentarily and returns ... Photos show visible split lip and blood from lip on chin/shirt ... accuser's knee dirty ... doesn't remember exactly how her knee became dirty ... no other visible injuries or bruising from photos ... lip hurt bad for several days ... was embarrassed about how her lip looked ... "wasn't herself" when looking through photo lineup on website, says photos were 1X1 each, identified only Travis Rudolph ... didn't want to press charges ... ID'd Cook after being at Mint Nightclub/lounge three days later, was not drinking ... "Cook smirked like he was invincible, like he was untouched" ... She then picked him out of a photo from Travis Rudolph's instagram, and showed it to her dad, who knew it was Dalvin Cook ...

11:35 -- Cross examination of Madison Geohegan: Defense team attacks inconsistencies between accuser's 911 call and her current testimony, making an issue of how much she had to drink and attempting to introduce reasonable doubt and lessen her credibility in the eyes of the jury ... state's objection to defense's "confusing" line of testimony is overruled ... "You're saying you were hit multiple times by a 215-pound football player and the only damage you had was to your lip?" "Yes" ... Asked if football player boyfriend T.J. Davis, of Auburn, with whom she was on the phone at time of looking at some photos with police had any help in ID'ing cook and says no ... Lots of questions raising issues about the photo lineup Madison Geohegan was shown and whether outside influence may have assisted her too much in ID'ing Cook" ... Defense says "Let me get this straight, Dalvin Cook came after you and hit you multiple times and you were able to say 'hit me again'?" "Yes" ... Issues raised about the motivation and timing of pressing charges.

11:55 -- State redirect of Madison Geohegan: Can't recall everything but remembers who hit her ... felt many emotions ... does not know how many punches were thrown ... grew up in FSU household and doesn't follow football at all ...

1:20 -- State brings up precedent to admit Dalvin Cook's statement to police, and the defense is arguing against, citing lack of relevancy. Audio will not be allowed in, but the state can ask officer what was said.

1:35 -- Accuser's friend (Keara Lubeski, 19yo) takes the stand for direct testimony: Immediately saw Rudolph and Nyquan Murray "Noonie" at Clydes bar. ... Cannot recall how many drinks she had, admits she was drunk ... Says players kept bothering her and accuser, cannot remember exactly how they wouldn't leave her alone ... remembers accuser was arguing with Da'Vante Phillips (she thinks this is Cook's brother, apparently), saying "just because you're football players doesn't mean your'e big" ... "everything hit the fan and can't remember what was said during the ensuing argument" ... she was standing behind Cook and saw him hit the accuser, says she jumped in and tried to get everyone to chill out but was struck in the temple by a punch that was intended for the accuser, she does not know if Cook landed more punched ... She "went blank" after she saw the accuser was hit and her head was hurting, she and the accuser fell back against a truck on the street ... After the accuser called the police, the players ran away ... Used instagram to find photos of Travis Rudolph's friends and picked out Cook that way ...

1:53 -- Accuser's friend (Keara Lubeski, 19yo) cross-examined: Defense raising point that other players must have been inside the bar because witness saw Noonie Murray earlier ... witness does not agree that being drunk causes a person to not see things as they actually occur. ... Q "So you don't remember the argument but you remember standing behind Rudolph?" A "Yes" Q"So despite the fact that Rudolph is much bigger than you and you were so drunk that you can't remember the argument, you can say with absolute certainty that you saw the punch" ... "And you do not have a written report of what happened two months ago because you were too drunk to write it, correct?" ... "So it is up to the court to determine what you can actually remember" ...  (Defense brings up other inconsistencies from her verbal statement that night) ... Witness says "just because I had a couple drinks doesn't mean I didn't know what was happening"

2:02 -- Sergeant Varbol, off duty police officer working security at Clydes: Saw group of males and females outside Clydes, did not see arguing shortly after 2am ... Did not see any others on the sidewalk ... did not see a punch, accuser with bloody lip told him that she was hit ... no need to call for ambulance and no suspect in the area to pursue so he calls the patrol duty to come

2:08 -- Sergeant Varbol, off duty police officer working security at Clydes, cross examination: Defense establishes that Varbol never made a written record of what he saw and no act of violence was observed.

2:11 -- Officer Smidt: Arrived at 2:24, both females were upset, both accuser and friend (Keara Lubeski) were inoxicated, Lubeski "extremely" so. ... Defense objects to characterization of Geohegan's statement writing as "neat, concise," state says it is used to contrast level of intoxication, as Lubeski's is messy and incoherent ... when they realized person who hit her may be on the team, officer pulled up roster with photos, and only one they could recognize was Travis Rudolph, but made it clear Rudolph was only present, he did not hit her ...

2:20 -- Cross of Officer Smidt: Clarifies that Lubeski's words and written speech were incoherent ... defense challenges the method of using the roster for ID and not saying anything about looking up a roster in his incident report ... brings up inconsistency in the number of players allegedly attacking the accuser, from 5-7 to a "group" to then just one (Cook) ... Witness who was allegedly hit in the head never mentioned it or any head pain ... defense confirms only two people who can claim to have seen Cook hit Geohegan are the accuser and Lubeski, who was extremely drunk ... "to me, no, it did not look like she got hit with a fist in the face," he said, responding to whether the injury looked consistent with being punched in the face

2:28 -- Redirect of Officer Smidt: Suggesting that if Cook was being help back by teammates, the force of his punch could have been reduced, the state asks the officer if that was plausible (agrees).


2:32 -- TPD investigator Jarritt Federico direct examination: Miss Geohegan did express reluctance to file charges, but that is quite normal ... no security cameras were available ... no employees in surrounding businesses ... says photo used in the lineup he conducted was his license photo, a photo she could not have seen previously ... Officer says Dalvin Cook told him that he did not remember getting into an argument or fight with anyone on the night in question, and that if he was drinking, it wasn't to the point of intoxication ... Cook asked what night he was being accused of hitting a woman and then denied doing so, saying "nah, nah" ... investigator says Cook said only person he was with night of incident was Travis Rudolph ...

3:00 -- Court takes a break after prosecutor referenced "tape" that was not allowed in. Potentially prejudicial issue that could confuse jury into thinking tape was De'Andre Johnson tape showing the former FSU QB punching a woman.

3:20 -- Back for direct questioning of investigator. Have a feeling that the prosecutor was admonished not to mention the tape again. Court did not announce ruling on objection. ... Investigator said all four players were inconsistent about who was present and what occurred ... Investigator said Cook was evasive in that he would break eye contact, take long pauses, would mutter ...

3:30 -- Cross of investigator: Defense raises credibility issues about the investigator's report, noting that the football players had inconsistencies but so did the accuser and her friends ... notes the investigative report contains no first-hand observation or physical evidence ... Investigator thinks accuser asking Dalvin Cook to walk her to her car would be odd

3:38 -- Direct examination of Travis Rudolph: Rudolph says that he, Cook, Phillips and Francois were all hanging out in the dorm before going to Clydes. Says they were not drinking, were playing video games. Rudolph says nobody had a drink at Clydes. ... Rudolph says alleged victim hit him in the back of the head ... says he told victim he would have more money than she would ever have in two years in response to her calling him poor because he was wearing army fatigues. ... defense objects to leading questions, sustained ... Rudolph says he and the group left after the argument

3:53 -- Cross of Rudolph: Rudolph says he did not see Dalvin Cook hit anyone.

3:55 -- Direct examination of Deondre Francois: Francois, who is underage, says he only drank soda on the night in question. ... "I couldn't figure out what ticked off the accuser to make her that mad," but thought she was "real intoxicated and making a scene" ... Francois says Cook tried to calm situation down. ... accuser striking Travis Rudolph on back of his head caught players off guard ... like Rudolph said, Francois says the players walked to the car together soon after Rudolph got punched ...

3:55 -- Cross examination of Deondre Francois: Francois did not see Dalvin Cook hit anyone.


----------

